# Graphics Card with UEFI only BIOS and system motherboard non-UEFI will not POST



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have a Zotac GTX 770 2GB, it has an UEFI only bios. Here is the model:





The card will only POST on later gen motherboard that has UEFI BIOS. Obviously, there are several cards that do work with BIOSes that support both UEFI and non-UEFI, but this is not one of them.

I have 5 PCs, the card only POSTS on one of them, which contains is a 3rd gen core i5 3470 on socket 1155 motherboard with UEFI BIOS. It does not post on 4 other motherboards which I have that seem to be slightly older. Here is the GPUZ info on them:
#1 - LENOVO 7518B2U - BIOS Version 9HKT43AUS - 07/11/2011 (Socket 1155)
#2 - ASUS P7P550 DELUXE - (Socket 1156)
#3 - OKI Brasil - Model: ST 4256 (South Bridge H61 Chipset Rev. B3) - BIOS: Itautec ST 4255/ST 4256-SL2 Version 1104-SL2 - 04/24/2013. (Socket 1155)
#4 - "to be filled in by manufacturer". Entering the BIOS I found this: MIH61M-D CO2 07-25-2011. Pulled it off local brand QBex system. (Socket 1155)

Last one does give video at boot, but gets stuck at initial boot up splash screen-- it won't even enter BIOS. Completely stuck.

*Please don't:*
1. Don't tell me to try to DDU and reinstall drivers, this is NOT an operating system problem, the systems won't POST or even enter the BIOS when the graphics card is inserted. This happens before it tries to get into the operating system.
2. Don't tell me they are defective motherboards, because they do work with other graphics cards that have bioses which are both UEFI and still provide non-UEFI support. 
3. Don't tell me to reset CMOS, I've tried that on all boards. I've also tried tweaking the BIOS any option related to PCI Express that had a remote chance of making the graphics card work.

I did research the topic and those were common answers that don't solve the problem, so let's not waste time there.

*My questions are:*
1. Is this an expected behavior? (UEFI only BIOS GFX Card not boot in older or non-UEFI BIOS motherboards).
2. Is there any way I can get a BIOS for this graphics card that will POST into these motherboards? If so, what should I be looking for in the BIOS specifications?

Thank you very much.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 9, 2017)

I've never seen so many donts in a request before...

 In regards to your issue this is a very well-known problem, there's several threads here on tech power up regarding the same issue across several different manufacture motherboards mainly the 1155. 

For me I was able to get the card to work by moving it down to the secondary PCI E slot I would recommend looking through some of those above mentioned threads in seeing what you come up with... since you already seem to know a great deal only you can know what your specific solution will be. 

 Good luck


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've never seen so many donts in a request before...
> 
> In regards to your issue this is a very well-known problem, there's several threads here on tech power up regarding the same issue across several different manufacture motherboards mainly the 1155.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your kind answer, I got question number 1 answered!

I actually DID search for this quite a bit and honestly found only a couple results, one of them was even in a HP Forum. I figured this could be an isolated problem with some mainstream manufacturers (2 of my boards are, one is Lenovo, other is some local cheap ass brand with capped BIOS), but I was intrigued that my aftermarket nifty ASUS board on Socket 1156 wouldn't boot it as well. It's too bad I don't have a secondary PCI-E slot in any of those boards as they are all mATX (f**k!).

So the first part of my question was answered. The second one remains, I wonder how can I identify a BIOS to flash in my card that will help it POST in Non-UEFI boards and also, if it is possible to modify the current BIOS to do so (I'm guessing not because I never modified any BIOS, but who knows, maybe there is a wizard out there who can give me some tips).

Thanks again!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

richardcore said:


> Thank you for your kind answer, I got question number 1 answered!
> 
> I actually DID search for this quite a bit and honestly found only a couple results, one of them was even in a HP Forum. I figured this could be an isolated problem with some mainstream manufacturers (2 of my boards are, one is Lenovo, other is some local cheap ass brand with capped BIOS), but I was intrigued that my aftermarket nifty ASUS board on Socket 1156 wouldn't boot it as well. It's too bad I don't have a secondary PCI-E slot in any of those boards as they are all mATX (f**k!).
> 
> ...



What is the motherboard make and model?


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> What motherboard is the offender?



They are actually several boards.

The first one I found out it actually has UEFI support, but even if I force BIOS to go UEFI, the damn thing won't give any video during POST.
#1 LENOVO 7518B2U - BIOS Version 9HKT43AUS - 07/11/2011 (Socket 1155, powered by I5 2400)
#2 ASUS P7P550 DELUXE - SOCKET 1156.

Let me transplat a PSU into the third board and I'll edit and add it here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro... and Software|Drivers and Software&beta=false

That is a M81 is it not for the Lenovo?

for the P7P55D

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1156/P7P55D_Deluxe/P7P55D-DELUXE-ASUS-2101.zip


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> What is the motherboard make and model?


Third motherboard is:
Brand: OKI Brasil - Model: ST 4256 (South Bridge H61 Chipset Rev. B3) - BIOS: Itautec ST 4255/ST 4256-SL2 Version 1104-SL2 - 04/24/2013
Powered by i5 2400 as well.

I just realized there's even a fourth one that doesn't work either, let me get the specs for you and transplat that PSU again.

In the mean time, why your signature says to not flash GPU BIOS? I did it twice and caused no harm.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/Desktops-and-all-in-ones/ThinkCentre-M-Series-desktops/ThinkCentre-M81/7518/B2U?tabName=Downloads&linkTrack=Mast:SubNav:Supportrivers and Software|Drivers and Software&beta=false
> 
> That is a M81 is it not for the Lenovo?
> 
> ...



Hah! You really know your shit. That's correct, I pulled it off a Lenovo M81.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

richardcore said:


> Third motherboard is:
> Brand: OKI Brasil - Model: ST 4256 (South Bridge H61 Chipset Rev. B3) - BIOS: Itautec ST 4255/ST 4256-SL2 Version 1104-SL2 - 04/24/2013
> Powered by i5 2400 as well.
> 
> ...



Because most that come here screw that up- also most issues are not resolved with a GPU bios update, only follow manufacturers technical support direction

that board is from this machine itautec infoway st4256?
https://goo.gl/images/3u7h1B


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Because most that come here screw that up- also most issues are not resolved with a GPU bios update, only follow manufacturers technical support direction



Makes sense. My 2 flashes didn't solve jack, lol.

That Last link you sent me is for a Mobo bios update, correct? With that BIOS update, will it support the GPU? I didn't get about the Lenovo URL, there's a ton of stuff there. Anything that will make my board support the gtx 770? It's rocking on an also Zotac but 760 unit... :|


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

richardcore said:


> Makes sense. My 2 flashes didn't solve jack, lol.
> 
> That Last link you sent me is for a Mobo bios update, correct? With that BIOS update, will it support the GPU? I didn't get about the Lenovo URL, there's a ton of stuff there. Anything that will make my board support the gtx 770? It's rocking on an also Zotac but 760 unit... :|



ok for the M81 the bios files are from 2014 (UEFI came about in 2013 with the AMD R9 290)
http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...s/ThinkCentre-M81/7518/B2U/downloads/DS018245

for the P7P55D the bios is from 11-06-2012
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1156/P7P55D_Deluxe/P7P55D-DELUXE-ASUS-2101.zip

that ST system- board of course the link is in Latin or Portuguese
http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok for the M81 the bios files are from 2014 (UEFI came about in 2013 with the AMD R9 290)
> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...s/ThinkCentre-M81/7518/B2U/downloads/DS018245
> 
> for the P7P55D the bios is from 11-06-2012
> ...



You're the man dude! I'll start the flashing feast tomorrow and see if that solves anything. Recovering my hopes now, was pretty darn frustrated but didn't give up yet-- now I may actually get what I want working!

I don't know about the last one (ST System) because I bought the board off any system, seller just sent me a combo of an 1155 and i5 2400 CPU with a cooler on a good deal. I build and bench budget systems for broke folks wanting to do some PC gaming, so it seemed like a good deal. I'm in Brazil by the way, but it seems your searching skills are way better than mine.

The last one is also from a Brazilian maker (sorry about that, but it's just where I seem to get good most decent deals and 2nd gen i5s are still pretty good processors for gaming). It came off a Qbex system and CPUZ shows absolutely nothing other than "to be filled in by manufacturer". Entering the BIOS I found this: MIH61M-D CO2 07-25-2011.

I'm pretty both the ST System and this last one are not original design boards but just some rebranded cheap foxconn/pegasus/cheap maker chinese boards. These companies here in Brazil are not big enough to make their own stuff. Maybe I can figure out somehow where these boards come from and get a BIOS update from better manufacturer. Support here in Brazil should be worse than elsewhere.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

richardcore said:


> You're the man dude! I'll start the flashing feast tomorrow and see if that solves anything. Recovering my hopes now, was pretty darn frustrated but didn't give up yet-- now I may actually get what I want working!
> 
> I don't know about the last one (ST System) because I bought the board off any system, seller just sent me a combo of an 1155 and i5 2400 CPU with a cooler on a good deal. I build and bench budget systems for broke folks wanting to do some PC gaming, so it seemed like a good deal. I'm in Brazil by the way, but it seems your searching skills are way better than mine.
> 
> ...




that last link is for the brazil sight you just need to look at the model of machine to get what you need

http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe?SWERowId=2-JF8NSS&SWEField=s_2_2_24_1&SWERowIds=SWERowId0=2-JF8NSS&SWENeedContext=true&SWESP=false&SWEMethod=Drilldown&SWECmd=InvokeMethod&W=t&SWEVI=&SWEPOC=&SWETargetView=&SWEDIC=false&SWEReqRowId=1&SWEView=ITC+Driver+Download+TotalDrivers+Computer+View&SWETVI=&SWEC=10&SWEM=&SWEBID=-1&SWESPa=&SRN=&SWEContainer=&SWETS=&SWETA=&SWEApplet=ITC+Drivers+Download+TotalDrivers+Computer+List+Applet&SWETS=1486613198458&SWEC=10

http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe?SWERowId=2-JF8NST&SWEField=s_1_1_10_0&SWERowIds=SWERowId0=2-JF8NST&SWENeedContext=true&SWESP=false&SWEMethod=Drilldown&SWECmd=InvokeMethod&W=t&SWEVI=&SWEPOC=&SWETargetView=&SWEDIC=false&SWEReqRowId=1&SWEView=ITC+Driver+Download+TotalDispositivos+Computer+View&SWETVI=&SWEC=12&SWEM=&SWEBID=-1&SWESPa=&SRN=&SWEContainer=&SWETS=&SWETA=&SWEApplet=ITC+Drivers+Download+TotalDispositivos+Computer+List+Applet&SWETS=1486613220695&SWEC=12

http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe#SWEApplet3

but then again you might just need to pull the chip and sell the board...


----------



## richardcore (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> that last link is for the brazil sight you just need to look at the model of machine to get what you need
> 
> http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe?SWERowId=2-JF8NSS&SWEField=s_2_2_24_1&SWERowIds=SWERowId0=2-JF8NSS&SWENeedContext=true&SWESP=false&SWEMethod=Drilldown&SWECmd=InvokeMethod&W=t&SWEVI=&SWEPOC=&SWETargetView=&SWEDIC=false&SWEReqRowId=1&SWEView=ITC+Driver+Download+TotalDrivers+Computer+View&SWETVI=&SWEC=10&SWEM=&SWEBID=-1&SWESPa=&SRN=&SWEContainer=&SWETS=&SWETA=&SWEApplet=ITC+Drivers+Download+TotalDrivers+Computer+List+Applet&SWETS=1486613198458&SWEC=10
> 
> ...



Thanks again. I only have one 770 at the moments and I really like the combo of this card with an i5 2400, makes a really good budget gaming rig. It is unfortunate that all of the ones I bought do not seem to be compatible with this version of the 770. I'm mad as hell because I also have a much much more recent RX470 that boots up in all of these systems and previously had a really small brand called Point of View GTX 770 which worked on all of these motherboards. It came with non-UEFI BIOS though as GPUZ showed. This Zotac one is not the case.

Would hate to get rid of the boards, will be really hard to sell em and other boards will be more expensive. But then again, there are 4 of them, I just have to get one of them to support this friggin card and I will find that out when I return from work and do the "flashing feast".


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 9, 2017)

Be sure all your motherboards hAve been flashed to the latest bios and see if the card has one as well. If not, you are likely SOL.

Edit: should have continued reading.. eidar has you pointed the right way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Be sure all your motherboards hAve been flashed to the latest bios and see if the card has one as well. If not, you are likely SOL.
> 
> 
> Edit: should have continued reading.. eidar has you pointed the right way.



i try, google helps alot lol.

At op, what is the final motherboard, you only specified 3 of them.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 10, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> i try, google helps alot lol.
> 
> At op, what is the final motherboard, you only specified 3 of them.



The last one came off a Qbex system and CPUZ shows absolutely nothing other than "to be filled in by manufacturer". Entering the BIOS I found this: MIH61M-D CO2 07-25-2011.

I googled up and found http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=824&proname=MIH61M-D

log doesnt look its gonna help jack, I'll try it anyway. Hopefully wont brick any of the boards, got couple cards that I can still use in them, gtx 760 and hd 7870. Nothing too fancy but still fhd gaming capable at low/med.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 10, 2017)

UPDATE 1: Flashed the Lenovo board and it was no-go :-(
I tried both resetting the CMOS for a clean boot and forcing UEFI mode instead of AUTO by selecting it and also forcing PCI Express Card as main option instead of Auto.
It was the one I had the highest hopes because it does have a UEFI option on the BIOS and the ROM file was from 2014. This card is freaking picky. I can only boot it up on one system.

It's 2am here, will probably try just another board. I don't have much hope for the Brazilian boards, those updates look like they barely do anything.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 10, 2017)

all the way back during kepler there were uefi exclusive cards!?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd get what you had that worked then.

Only thing i can really say is pull the motherboard and run them on a non metallic/conductive bench/table with the motherboard on a box so a gpu can be fully inserted squared. Some cases have been known to not allow a gpu to be inserted fully or squared up in the slot.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 10, 2017)

It must post, if the BIOS has UEFI USB LEGACY.
I had an issue like this with a Foxconn H67MP-V board with i5 2300, which had old bios. The card was a Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro which would not post on that mobo.
I took the GPU home and tested it on my MSI P55M GD45 which is 1156 powered by I5 750 and running AMI BIOS, and to my surprise, GPU posted no problems what so ever.
I even use an R9 280X VaporX on my mobo, but my card has a BIOS switch. The 460 didnt have a switch, and Sapphire claimed that only UEFI BIOS mobos can use this card.

Here is proof:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> It must post, if the BIOS has UEFI USB LEGACY.
> I had an issue like this with a Foxconn H67MP-V board with i5 2300, which had old bios. The card was a Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro which would not post on that mobo.
> I took the GPU home and tested it on my MSI P55M GD45 which is 1156 powered by I5 750 and running AMI BIOS, and to my surprise, GPU posted no problems what so ever.
> I even use an R9 280X VaporX on my mobo, but my card has a BIOS switch. The 460 didnt have a switch, and Sapphire claimed that only UEFI BIOS mobos can use this card.
> ...



Dude it is the motherboard manufacturers fault then at this point, my board is pretty old now but I never had any issues of booting newer cards from a bios before 2301.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 10, 2017)

True, to some point.
But remember, boards are old. They are designey to work with gpus that are manufactured the same year and older gpus, not newer.
Check compatibility for gpus on oldet boards like mine, there are no R9s or RXs GPUS on that list.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I'd get what you had that worked then.
> 
> Only thing i can really say is pull the motherboard and run them on a non metallic/conductive bench/table with the motherboard on a box so a gpu can be fully inserted squared. Some cases have been known to not allow a gpu to be inserted fully or squared up in the slot.



That's exactly what I am doing, I got a test bench and most of the boards are out of the case in the exact scenario you describe. It's weird, it looks pretty effin inserted, it clicks and I dont see anything out of it. The board is a pain in the ass, that's true, it fights tight everywhere and to pull it off i use a think small flathead screwdriver to press that lock. I can assure you though, that it is fully inserted. I don't know why this freaking card is so picky. I even forced UEFI on the BIOS itself but the damn thing won't give any video. I am thinking of flashing the card BIOS. Do you think it's a bad idea? It seems there is a slightly newer bios for it on the archives.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> It must post, if the BIOS has UEFI USB LEGACY.
> I had an issue like this with a Foxconn H67MP-V board with i5 2300, which had old bios. The card was a Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro which would not post on that mobo.
> I took the GPU home and tested it on my MSI P55M GD45 which is 1156 powered by I5 750 and running AMI BIOS, and to my surprise, GPU posted no problems what so ever.
> I even use an R9 280X VaporX on my mobo, but my card has a BIOS switch. The 460 didnt have a switch, and Sapphire claimed that only UEFI BIOS mobos can use this card.
> ...



It doesnt say anything about USB LEGACY, it just has a mode that I can select for UEFI. Totally freaking weird because if it support UEFI it should POST, but it doesn't. It only boots on a newer 1155 with a 3rd gen 3470 from HP that I have. Given it's the newest board, but still, that Lenovo board is the second most "recent" and it has a 2014 bios. The damn thing should POST, I have inserted the card back and forth several times back to back on both boards and every time it posts on the HP newer board and it doesnt on the older Lenovo board even after I flashed 2014 BIOS. I really wanted that card to work on that specific motherboard, not the 1156 system which I still haven't updated BIOS, but I guess I will give it a few more shots to the Lenovo board with different PSUs and then flash the 1156 ASUS to try it there. I'm guessing the aftermarket boards are more likely to be compatible than Lenovo, HP, etc.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> True, to some point.
> But remember, boards are old. They are designey to work with gpus that are manufactured the same year and older gpus, not newer.
> Check compatibility for gpus on oldet boards like mine, there are no R9s or RXs GPUS on that list.



I bought a brand new RX 470 which posts in about every elder motherboard I have it in here. I am guessing when they started UEFI BIOS for GPUs back in 2013, they didnt care about backwards compatibility, which is funny, because it would make a lot more sense to not have compatibility today, since those boards were not THAT old back when this card was released. I'm really tired at this point of going back and forth and nearly giving up putting this card on one of those boards, but I still have other 3 motherboards to flash. I wanted to pair with a 2nd gen intel, but at this point I think its more likely an aftermarket ASUS board boot it rather than those brazilian BIOS brands cheap boards for 1155 that I have. Darn... I guess I have to get back to work and flash those damn things.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

UPDATE! So here's a freaking a freaking awkward update. I left the 770 on the Lenovo board and turned it on and left it on with no video for a while still on. It beeps once, takes some time, beeps again, takes sometime and after like maybe 5 minutes it does a beep followed by a longer beep and it finally does gives me SOME video but it's stuck at a blinking DOS style cursor and no keys pushed do anything, I can't get to BIOS, nothing at all. The cursor just stays blinking forever. At least it did give me SOME video, but I still can't go to BIOS. Maybe if I look further up there I can find a setting to post this damn thing. The 3 paused beeps must mean its trying different modes or something.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

richardcore said:


> That's exactly what I am doing, I got a test bench and most of the boards are out of the case in the exact scenario you describe. It's weird, it looks pretty effin inserted, it clicks and I dont see anything out of it. The board is a pain in the ass, that's true, it fights tight everywhere and to pull it off i use a think small flathead screwdriver to press that lock. I can assure you though, that it is fully inserted. I don't know why this freaking card is so picky. I even forced UEFI on the BIOS itself but the damn thing won't give any video. I am thinking of flashing the card BIOS. Do you think it's a bad idea? It seems there is a slightly newer bios for it on the archives.



One last thing to try, move the card down a slot, i presume next full x16 slot.

clean the slots out of any dust.

Did you say that 770 board you have works in boards newer than 1155, what I am asking is that 770 Brand new or did you buy it used?


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> One last thing to try, move the card down a slot, i presume next full x16 slot.
> 
> clean the slots out of any dust.
> 
> Did you say that 770 board you have works in boards newer than 1155, what I am asking is that 770 Brand new or did you buy it used?



It's a micro atx board. There is no next pcie slot. Dust is not a problem because other cards work in it, including a same brand Zotac GTX 760.

I bought it used. It works on another 1155 board, but it's from a later system that came with a 3470 CPU in a HP computer. The Lenovo came with an i5 2400 and looks older (although the BIOS is 2014 now after update).

The good news though is that the flash on the 1156 ASUS Board made the card work there! Yahoo! So now I have 3 boards that won't work with the 770 and not 4. I'll try flashing the Itautec board next.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

Update on the Itautec board. I figured out this is the same as Pegatron motherboard used on HP system sold in the u.s. - HP PRO 3400 3410 Microtower PC System Board SP# 665223-001 AS# 659994-201

This is exactly the same board: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HP-PRO-...ard-SP-665223-001-AS-659994-201-/252531665934

Unfortunately, there are no BIOS updates for it. :-(


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Time to get a card that works for them and call it a day.


----------



## richardcore (Feb 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Time to get a card that works for them and call it a day.



Yeap. Thanks for all your assistance! I'm really bummed at the Lenovo board. Darn thing with UEFI support and 2014 bios not booting the card. But then again it's a crappy chipset q67. Guess I'll be more careful buying these cheap motherboards/systems next time, few bucks may be able to make the difference.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

richardcore said:


> Yeap. Thanks for all your assistance! I'm really bummed at the Lenovo board. Darn thing with UEFI support and 2014 bios not booting the card. But then again it's a crappy chipset q67. Guess I'll be more careful buying these cheap motherboards/systems next time, few bucks may be able to make the difference.



Well that's what happens with OEM machines, they are treated like laptops- miniscule support.
Well I had learned on a rig recently a xfx r7 250X would not post on a K8T890 motherboard K8V-XE Asus, even though XFXSupport said it is compatible with K8T chipsets, but check with board maker, board maker said there was no guarantee, well i got a 6450 (7400 series) and it posts right up. The r7 250X worked in my rig.


----------

